
Facebook just killed their startup with Moments. Now what? - Uffizi
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/3a0o40/facebook_just_killed_my_startup_with_moments_now/
======
1971genocide
I really do not like this mentality among CS people. So what if fb has a
similar product ? Do we expect to see monopolies all over software ?

Linux was created in a world with millions of OSes.

Even today there is no shortage of demand for creating freaking OSes.

In the grand scheme of things we are only getting started when it comes to
software as an industry.

Its like after the first guy who created wheels using stones. If we stopped
re-inventing the wheel, we would be stuck with wheels made out of stones.

The first program that I wrote ever was a simple bubble sort. It was really
shitty code but It lead me to do a lot of original programmer later on.

This young man makes something original and its great ! FB needs as much
competition as they can get, so does reddit, hacker news and silicon valley.

Don't let the MBAs tell you the world is an zero-sum game.

------
lani
>> Takes me back to the good old days when Kiko was killed by Google Calendar

What would happen if someone were to try a startup doing what Kiko did ?

or for that matter, repeating any of the startups that users loved but were
acquired and killed by Yahoo or Google ?

If I were to create (yet another) photo sharing site, what obstacles would I
face because of Google already having Picasa/Photo and Yahoo owning Flickr ?

------
omouse
Takes me back to the good old days when Kiko was killed by Google Calendar. It
sucks but at least you've gained some skills and validation for your idea!

------
higherpurpose
Facebook's new features haven't killed anything in a long time, if ever.
Remember Beacon? Paper? Poke? Etc

------
Uffizi
Or can they still fill a demand by focusing on privacy?

